# PDF erstellen und drucken



## kleinis_1 (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Idee wie ich am einfachsten aus einer XML-XSL Kombination ein PDF-File generieren kann, dieses in einer Komponente darstellen und zum Abspeichern und Drucken anbieten kann.
Es sind auch gerne Teillösungen bzw Tipps dafür willkommen.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## teppi (6. Februar 2006)

Also iText hat ne Klasse XMLToPdf .. Ich hab per iText bisher nur "per Hand" Pdfs erzeugt .. Kann also nicht genau sagen, obs dazu auch taugt. Vielleicht mal anschauen.. Ansonsten ist das Paket echt gut.

http://www.lowagie.com/iText/

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://xmlgraphics.apache.org/fop/

Gruss Tom


----------



## torsch2711 (7. Februar 2006)

Hmm, also zum erstellen einer PDF kann ich teppis tipp bestätigen iText ist dafür ziemlich gut.

Allerdings hänge ich auch gerade am Problem, wie drucke ich PDF's aus Java heraus?
Da ist iText nicht so weit. Die Alternative welche diese bieten ist per command-line den acrobat reader aufzurufen und daraus zu drucken.

Ich schau mir mal die sache von Thomas an.

Gruss,

Torsten


----------

